# Der Pfad der Titanen



## Raqill (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was glaubt ihr was damit gemeint ist, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich hab keine Ahnung. :x


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (21. August 2009)

ka,bitte sagst mir auch!!


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

Haben die doch gesagt


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Lernt neue Fähigkeiten, macht euch neue Talente zunutze und schreitet voran durch das Pfadsystem, einem neuen Weg für Spieler, ihre Charaktere an ihre individuellen Wünschen anzupassen. 

=

aktuelle informationen!


----------



## Coldone (21. August 2009)

Path of the Titans ist ein neuer Weg, den Charakter zu gestalten. Es wird keine neuen, tieferen Talentbäume geben


----------



## crescent (21. August 2009)

sieht so aus, als würde der pfad der titanen verschiedene bäume beinhalten, die jedoch für alle klassen die gleichen sind. mit diesen bäumen kann man seinen charakter in irgendeiner weise verbessern, leider gibts bisher noch keine weiteren details dazu. vllt später zur class panel diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. August 2009)

class panel morgen abwarten.

aber was er erzählt hat klang es wie:
talentbäume sollen coole sachn freischalten, nicht ein 5% mehr dmg da oder 5% mehr crit hier. das wird dann wohl die die pfade umgelagert und talentbäume sind wieder mehr zum fähigkeiten freischalten da.

so in etwa hey ich nehm den 10% mehr dmg pfad oder den 10% mehr heal pfad^^
die fähigkeiten zieht man dann ausm talentbaum aller sühne, ms, exploschuss


----------



## SirCotare (21. August 2009)

So wie ich das verstanden hab bekommt man zusätzliche Boni wenn man viele Punkte in einem Talentbaum vergibt.


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

> Meisterungssystem
> Wir haben geplant, das Talentsystem für jede Klasse genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen und zu überarbeiten, um höheren Spielspaß und größere Entscheidungsfreiheit für Spieler zu erreichen, ohne eine große Anzahl von praktisch „vorgeschriebenen“ Fähigkeiten. Dafür führen wir das Meisterungssystem ein, durch das Spieler einzigartige passive Fähigkeiten und Verbesserungen der Statuswerte erlangen können, je nach gewählten Talenten.


----------



## SirCotare (21. August 2009)

Das Mastery System ist aber was anderes als der Pfad der Titanen.


----------



## lord just (22. August 2009)

Path of the Titans

Talent trees won't be extended, you will just get 5 more talent points.

The Path of the Titans will let players follow a path (not restricted to classes), this is a new talent system with new skills and passive abilities.

A mastery system is being added as well, a lot of talents will be reworked to be more fun. The point is to get rid of a lot of the talent skills and not make you spend all your points in a talent tree just because it gives you more damage or higher crit chance.

das ist offiziell von blizzard


----------



## Copeland (22. August 2009)

Das werden Dinge sein wie Pfad des Handwerkers, der eure Berufs- und Handelsmöglichkeiten erweitert. Ich denke es wird insgesamt 3 geben.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Neue sekundäre Fertigkeit: Archäologie
Entdeckt die Mächte der neuesten sekundären Fertigkeit in &#8222;World of Warcraft&#8220;, der Archäologie. Mit diesem Beruf können Spieler uralte und wertvolle Artefakte finden, durch die sie mitunter einzigartige Belohnungen erhalten. Jene, die diesen Beruf meistern, werden das neue System &#8222;Der Pfad der Titanen&#8220; nutzen können, das tiefer greifende Charakteranpassungen ermöglicht.

Meisterungssystem
Wir haben geplant, das Talentsystem für jede Klasse genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen und zu überarbeiten, um höheren Spielspaß und größere Entscheidungsfreiheit für Spieler zu erreichen, ohne eine große Anzahl von praktisch &#8222;vorgeschriebenen&#8220; Fähigkeiten. Dafür führen wir das Meisterungssystem ein, durch das Spieler einzigartige passive Fähigkeiten und Verbesserungen der Statuswerte erlangen können, je nach gewählten Talenten.

Quelle: http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts/viewtopic/10546328079


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

he da steht einmal Archäologie ist eine neue SEKUNDÄRE Fähigkeit und einmal es ist ein BERUF...

VERWIRRUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> he da steht einmal Archäologie ist eine neue SEKUNDÄRE Fähigkeit und einmal es ist ein BERUF...


 von den sekundärberufen angeln kochen erste hilfe haste noch nichts gehört hm?


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2009)

Ich glaube dadurch werden, klassenunabhänige Talente oder ganze Talentbäume dem Spieler zur Verfügung gestellt, durch die man seinen Charakter individueller gestallten kann. 
Und das ist doch mal eine gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (22. August 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie das nachher dann aussieht#!


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Sekunderberufe/fahikeiten 
Kochen-Angel-Erste Hilfe-Aracheologie
_


----------



## ersoichso (22. August 2009)

Raqill schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr was damit gemeint ist, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich hab keine Ahnung. :x



ich glaube das wird aehnlich oder eventuell sogar eine kopie dem system dieses mmo`s 
allvatar.com

bin ich mir zumind sogar ziehmlich sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natuerlich mit anderer vorraussetzung bzw. umsetzung aber vom system her ...


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. August 2009)

Was wohl sicher nist das Blizzard mehr Freiheiten einführen will und dadurch versucht die "Must Have" Talente zu reduzieren.

Teilweiße ist ihnen das ja mit WotLK schon gut gelungen. Soweit es mir bekannt ist haben Magier Alternative Möglichkeit viel Schaden rauszuhauen, und auch beim Druiden variieren die Heil und Tankskillungen immer leicht, meist nach persönlicher Vorliebe.

Jedoch kann man davon ausgehen das das wohl nach hinten losgehen wird. Wenn man beim Pfad die Wahl bekommt zwischen Crit und Schaden dann wird für Critabhängige Skillungen (wenn sies sie noch gibt) Crit zum Must Have....

... naja, mal gucken.


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

ok ok ich bin dumm..... 
schlag mich !


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. August 2009)

Sieht ja so aus alss müssten wir alle ziemlich viel neu lernen...

cool


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. August 2009)

ich denke damit machen sie, dass was mit der Heldenklasse von vielen gefordet wurde, nämlich dass man durch eine art Quest-Reihe (schon schwierig ist klar) von einem "normalen" helden weg kommt und zu etwas stärkerem "mutiert".


----------



## Rabaz (22. August 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Lernt neue Fähigkeiten, macht euch neue Talente zunutze und schreitet voran durch das Pfadsystem, einem neuen Weg für Spieler, ihre Charaktere an ihre individuellen Wünschen anzupassen.
> 
> =
> 
> aktuelle informationen!



Inhaltlich etwa so ergiebig wie "so jung kommen wir nie wieder zusammen" oder "tri tra trulala" ^^ Scheinen ein paar Politiker-Reden-Schreiber bei denen beschäftigt zu sein.


----------

